# هنا ميــدان التــحرير الخاص بمنتدى الكنيسة *_^



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

*أحم أحم ..*
*ثووووورة .. ثووووووورة *
*يسعدنى أنا أبدأ موضوعى بمقوله مشهورة *
*للأستاذ الشاعر الفيلسوف القذافى :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههه*
*بما يتناسب مع الموضوع يعنى :smil12:*​ 
*أزيكم يا أعضاء عاملين ايه ؟*
*بصوا بقى انا جاتلى فكرة حلوة وانا بحب أنفذ على طول :smil7:*
*أديكوا شايفين كل حاجة تحصل فالبلد الشباب يجرى على التحرير *
*فلييييييه بقى منعملش تحرير هنا أحنا كمان *
*ومحدش أحسن مننا فى حاجة يعنى :yahoo:*
*هههههههههه*
*فى فترة جات فالمنتدى نلاقى كل عضو حصل معاه موقف مشى وساب المنتدى *
*فأنا هدفى من الموضوع ان العضو اللى يضايق او يزعل من حاجة *
*ييجى هنااااااااااا فى ميدان التحرير :budo::nunu0000:*
*احم محدش يفهم غلط هههههههه*
*ييجى هنا يعمل ثورة واحنا هنقوم معاه بالواجب ميقلقش *
*فى أعضاء كتير ثوارجية هنا :99:*
*هههههههههه*
*بس أهــــم حاجة الموضوع يتم فى محبة بينا *
*وتكون الثورة سلمية بدون اى خساير :vava:*
*




*
*واللى هيلتزم بالقوانين هيبقى صاحبى وكفاءة ld:*
*واللى هيغلط يا وووووويله هعصره أنزل منه معارضين صغيرين :new4:*
*هههههههههه*
*:smile02:smile02*
*هااااااااا ثورة ثورة ولا ايه رأيكم ؟*
*هههههههه*
*:08::08:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2011)

*ليشهد ميدان التحرير لمنتدى الكنيسه بأن اول شهيده
هى مرمر وعلى أيدى 
*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

انت عايزه تولعى الدنيا يا مرمر 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نشكر ربنا 

باذن المسيح محتاجش للموضوعك 

سورررررررررررررررى 

لميدانك 

انا ليا ميدان واحد بعتصم واشكى  فيه 

شكرررررررررررررر 

لميدانك 

​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2011)

*القنابل موجودة والرصاص المطاطى موجود وعليا وعلى الثوار 
ويا واخد قوتى يا ناوى على موتى 
الشعب يريد تطهير الميدان 
*​


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ليشهد ميدان التحرير لمنتدى الكنيسه بأن اول شهيده
> هى مرمر وعلى أيدى
> *


وانا معاك يا باشا 

نطالب بي مرمر هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

*استنواااااااا استنواااااااا *
*نسيت أقولكم اهم حاجة *
*قبل ما أرد عليييييييييكم :dance:*
*احنا شعارنا هيكون ...*
*الشعب يريد تغيير الألوان :yahoo:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2011)

*يا مون المشرفين من الشعب 
بل هما الشعب 
والباقى بلطجيه يريدون الاستيلاء على المناصب 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ليشهد ميدان التحرير لمنتدى الكنيسه بأن اول شهيده*
> *هى مرمر وعلى أيدى *


* ههههههههههه*
*شهيدة وعلى ايديك طب تيجى ازااااااى :t32:*
*شكلك انت يامينا اللى هتتعصر بس مش هنزل منك معارضين *
*هنزل أطفال أحداث زى اللمبى برضه :a63:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *يا مون المشرفين من الشعب
> بل هما الشعب
> والباقى بلطجيه يريدون الاستيلاء على المناصب
> *​




*ههههههههههه فى دى عندك حق *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> انت عايزه تولعى الدنيا يا مرمر ​
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


* ههههههههههه*
*اه ولعها ولعها :yahoo:*
*محدش يحتاج الموضوع انشالله *
*ااااااااالله الواحد جواه رغبة للثورة يطلعها فين يعنى غير هنا *
*استحملوا بقى :spor2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *القنابل موجودة والرصاص المطاطى موجود وعليا وعلى الثوار *​
> *ويا واخد قوتى يا ناوى على موتى *
> *الشعب يريد تطهير الميدان *​


* هههههههههههه*
*هووووووو دا الكلام :kap:*
*انا قولت فى ثوارجية هنا محدش صدقنى *
*إلى الأمام ياجوجو*
* زنجة زنجة ودربونه دربونه :yahoo:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانا معاك يا باشا
> 
> نطالب بي مرمر هههههههههههههه


* :t32::t32::t32:*
*شكلى هطالب بأعتقال حد مبارك هنا *
*هو ومشرف متواطىء معاه*
*شكلهم كده من فلول الموضوع القديم :a63:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه
فكره حلوه ولذيذه وجهنميه هههه
انا معاكو في اي ثوره وايا كان نوعها حتى لو ضدي
المهم اشارك في الثوره
وبعدين يا مرمر انتي هتخدمي الشباب اللي مش بتنطبق عليهم 
 مواصفات الشباب بعد الثورهاللي قالت عنها البنات عشان موضوع الجواز
اهو بدل ما يعنسو
يشاركو هنا ويبقو جاهزين
تعيشي يا زعيمة الثوره


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2011)

*طيب عاوزين اول ضيف انطرد من المنتدى يجى يدور على حقه 
علشان يبقى الجندى المجهول فى الثورة دى 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> فكره حلوه ولذيذه وجهنميه هههه
> انا معاكو في اي ثوره وايا كان نوعها حتى لو ضدي
> المهم اشارك في الثوره
> ...


* هههههههههههه*
*يامظبطنى انت :yahoo:*
*طب كويس هجوز الشباب يعنى هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *طيب عاوزين اول ضيف انطرد من المنتدى يجى يدور على حقه *​
> *علشان يبقى الجندى المجهول فى الثورة دى *​


* أصبر خالى الثورة بريئة شوية *
*حبه وهقلبها لك جمعة غضب :kap:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

*يلاااااااااااااا وبداية مشاركتي هنا*
*افجركم كلكم *
*



*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا معاكى يا مرمر
ثوووووووووووره ثوووووووووووووووره
:bud::bud::bud:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يلاااااااااااااا وبداية مشاركتي هنا*​
> *افجركم كلكم *
> *
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههه*
*ده أنتى من ضمن البلطجية بقى ياروكا :t32:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> انا معاكى يا مرمر
> ثوووووووووووره ثوووووووووووووووره
> 
> :bud::bud::bud:​


* تنوووووور الثورة  ياقمر :fun_lol:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * تنوووووور الثورة  ياقمر :fun_lol:*​



:smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ههههههههههه*
> *ده أنتى من ضمن البلطجية بقى ياروكا :t32:*​


*طب ايه رايك بقا انتي واحدة هتتفجري:budo::gun:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12:​


* لالالالا اشوف فعل بقى :yahoo:*
*اعملى لك كام يفطة كده واقفى بهم فالميدان ياميرنا *
*سيبى الاسلحة لحد تانى :spor2:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ايه رايك بقا انتي واحدة هتتفجري:budo::gun:*​


* لالالالالالالالا *
*انت اللى هتتفجر ياباشا *
*مانتا اللى نفسك تتفجر*
*هيص ياعم هتبقى شهييييييييد:a63:*
*هنفجروكى فى الميدان هنا :yahoo:*
*هههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * لالالالا اشوف فعل بقى :yahoo:*
> *اعملى لك كام يفطة كده واقفى بهم فالميدان ياميرنا *
> *سيبى الاسلحة لحد تانى :spor2:*
> *هههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاااااااضر


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يوليو 2011)

اااايه استفتحنا 
بصي اهم حاجه هنا 
احنا لا قصدنا نعمل ثوره علي روك
ولا انه نغير الونا ولا استايل المنتدي 
ولا الاعضاء تتنخانق وتمسك في بعض ويرحوا القسم 
ولا الحاجات دي خالص


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:​


* هههههههههههه*
*على أساس ايه ده يعنى *
*مش لما نشوف ثورة نحتج عليها يابت :t32:*
*ادينا قاعدين وربنا يرزرقنا بثوراية كده :yahoo:*
*خاليكى انتى بس فى وضع الأحتجاج ده*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> اااايه استفتحنا





mero_engel قال:


> بصي اهم حاجه هنا
> احنا لا قصدنا نعمل ثوره علي روك
> ولا انه نغير الونا ولا استايل المنتدي
> ولا الاعضاء تتنخانق وتمسك في بعض ويرحوا القسم
> ولا الحاجات دي خالص


*يافاااااااااهمنى انت :t4:*
*من يومك ياحبى شعلة ناااااااااار متحركة *
*هتولع فيا أنا أول واحدة قولى أمين بقى :fun_lol:*
*هههههههههه*​​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * هههههههههههه*
> *على أساس ايه ده يعنى *
> *مش لما نشوف ثورة نحتج عليها يابت :t32:*
> *ادينا قاعدين وربنا يرزرقنا بثوراية كده :yahoo:*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هفضل احتج ماتخفيش
:ab5:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *استنواااااااا استنواااااااا *
> *نسيت أقولكم اهم حاجة *
> *قبل ما أرد عليييييييييكم :dance:*
> *احنا شعارنا هيكون ...*
> ...




الوان بس ولا الوان ورتب 

إذا كان كده خلي بالك من نفسك بقي 

علشان انتِ مشرفه 
والبطل دخل الموضوع وهو مراقب طبعاً 
وروك جااااااااااااااي 
والبقية تأتي 
هتوحشيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مع السلامة 


هــــــــاروح اجيب شوية خـــــيام كده وجاي
loading .. .... 



​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * لالالالالالالالا *
> *انت اللى هتتفجر ياباشا *
> *مانتا اللى نفسك تتفجر*
> *هيص ياعم هتبقى شهييييييييد:a63:*
> ...


*طب وحياتك بسرعة:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الوان بس ولا الوان ورتب
> 
> إذا كان كده خلي بالك من نفسك بقي
> 
> ...


*تصدقي يا مرمر شكلك حلو وانتي مفصولة:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2011)

امممممم والهى فكرة مش بطالة
البطالة انها فكرة مرمر بس ههه
الاهم بقى ان الميدان دة  سلاح ذو حدين
يا يكون ساحة ديمقراطية علمانية لطرح الاراء
يا يكون ساحة حرب وضرب فى بعض
وانا فى رايىء انة هايكون ساحة قتال ههههه
مش تقولى متشائم بصى كدة حواليكى الدنيا ماشية ازاى الفترة دى
منتى كنتى مشغولة بمعركة الا متحانات ومش فاضية لحروب الردة هنا ههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*مش هنخاف مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي*

*امضاء روكا ثوراجية قديمة يعني مش اي كلام*
*من ساعة موضوع الذي مضي هههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​



لقد ظهروا اتباع الثورة المضادة 

وين كنتم إلي الأمام إلي الأمام 

ثورة ******** ثورة 

دقت ساعة العمل​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لقد ظهروا اتباع الثورة المضادة
> 
> وين كنتم إلي الأمام إلي الأمام
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * :t32::t32::t32:*
> *شكلى هطالب بأعتقال حد مبارك هنا *
> *هو ومشرف متواطىء معاه*
> *شكلهم كده من فلول الموضوع القديم :a63:*
> *هههههههه*​


مش نستسلم مش حنبيع مش هنوافق ع الططبيع 

ههههههههههههه

ومش تجيبي اسم مشرفنة على لسانك لان حفجرك  :bomb::bomb:

:smil15:


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الوان بس ولا الوان ورتب
> 
> إذا كان كده خلي بالك من نفسك بقي
> 
> ...


ايو كدة يا باشا احرقهم بجاز هههههههههه

لا تلعب بالنار تحرق اصابيعك :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش هنخاف مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي*
> 
> *امضاء روكا ثوراجية قديمة يعني مش اي كلام*
> *من ساعة موضوع الذي مضي هههههه*​


:59::59:

:new6:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

امممممممممممم ثوره 

بت يامرمر معاكى يابت وها اجيبلك كل الصعايده يابت بالسلاح وانتى طبعا عارفه جميع انواع اصلحه الصعايده من رصاص وشوم وسكاكين ومدافع و..............الخ

لا وايه هانعمل احلى ثوره ههههههههههههه

مش تخافى وراكى احنا على طول واللى بيهددوكى هنا ماتخافيش احنا راح نعمل فيهم هيك :budo::budo::budo:هههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يوليو 2011)

*عاملين ثورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش تعزمونى يا اندال اجى او لعها انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن اشترك يامرمر فى الثورة ؟؟؟؟؟:bud::bud::bud:
*


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

كل شخص صوت بالتأييد للثورة سيأخذ إنوال للعضوية. كل شخص صوت بالإحتجاج على هذه الثورة الهمجية سيأخذ ترقية وصلاحيات اخرى.

يُغلق ويُحذف (الموضوع وكل اعضائه المؤيدين) لاحقاً


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كل شخص صوت بالتأييد للثورة سيأخذ إنوال للعضوية. كل شخص صوت بالإحتجاج على هذه الثورة الهمجية سيأخذ ترقية وصلاحيات اخرى.
> 
> يُغلق ويُحذف (الموضوع وكل اعضائه المؤيدين) لاحقاً



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عن جد قتلتنى ضحك يارجل
بجد ضحكت جامد اه بطنى عورنى من كتر الضحك 
مش عارفة ضحكت اوى كده ليه ؟؟؟؟
وليه تحذفنا لاحقا احذفنا من دلوقتى وشوف كده انا هعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه 

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
فيييييييين المشرف يحذف ردودنااا
الحقوونا
تعالي حليها بقى يا مرمر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كل شخص صوت بالتأييد للثورة سيأخذ إنوال للعضوية. كل شخص صوت بالإحتجاج على هذه الثورة الهمجية سيأخذ ترقية وصلاحيات اخرى.
> 
> يُغلق ويُحذف (الموضوع وكل اعضائه المؤيدين) لاحقاً


 
ليه بس كدا يازعيمنا الغالى دا احنا كلنا بنحبك وعارفين انك بتحققلنا كل مطالبنا هنا وزياده شويه والثوره سلميه سلميه واكيد وجودك معانا بيفرحنا انا عندى فكره بقى نورنا فى الثوره دى واحنا كويسين صدقنا وبنسمع الكلام 

ولحد دلوقت ماحصلش اى خساير لا فى الارواح ولا فى الممتلكات 
فابلش تشحورنا وتبعدنا عن المنتدى واااااااا ايهى 

:crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## bob (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كل شخص صوت بالتأييد للثورة سيأخذ إنوال للعضوية. كل شخص صوت بالإحتجاج على هذه الثورة الهمجية سيأخذ ترقية وصلاحيات اخرى.
> 
> يُغلق ويُحذف (الموضوع وكل اعضائه المؤيدين) لاحقاً


*الهتاف اللي جاي حيبقي
روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة 
روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة 
روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة *


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الهتاف اللي جاي حيبقي*
> *روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة *
> *روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة *
> *روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة *


 
هههههههههههه ايون كدا فى السليم عندك حق يابوب

يلا كلنا نهتف 
روك والاعضاء ايد واحده

عاش الزعيم روك

بالروح بالدم نفديك يازعيم

ههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

بت يامرمر الكل ناو هايبيع الثوره طالما فيها حذف لا مانقدرش اتصرفى بقى عايزين الثوره وبرضوا فى نفس الوقت مانقدرش نستغنى عن المنتدى اتصرفى يابت لاحسن افجرك​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يوليو 2011)

*ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام ؟على طول كده ضعفتوا 
خوفتو من كلمتين وتهديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاتراجع ولا استسلام 
مش هنسلم مش هنبيع مش هنوافق على التطبيع 
ههههههههه
ورايا ياشباب 
*


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كل شخص صوت بالتأييد للثورة سيأخذ إنوال للعضوية. كل شخص صوت بالإحتجاج على هذه الثورة الهمجية سيأخذ ترقية وصلاحيات اخرى.
> 
> يُغلق ويُحذف (الموضوع وكل اعضائه المؤيدين) لاحقاً


ليه كدة بس يا زعيم دحنا ملايكة ههههههههههههههه

معليش المرة ديه سماح بس نطرد مرمورة من هنا 

:94::94::94:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام ؟على طول كده ضعفتوا
> خوفتو من كلمتين وتهديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاتراجع ولا استسلام
> مش هنسلم مش هنبيع مش هنوافق على التطبيع
> ههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههه
يا مولعاهااا
هههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام ؟على طول كده ضعفتوا
> خوفتو من كلمتين وتهديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاتراجع ولا استسلام
> مش هنسلم مش هنبيع مش هنوافق على التطبيع
> ههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هش يا بت هش احنا مش نعرفك اصلن 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عن جد قتلتنى ضحك يارجل
> بجد ضحكت جامد اه بطنى عورنى من كتر الضحك
> مش عارفة ضحكت اوى كده ليه ؟؟؟؟
> وليه تحذفنا لاحقا احذفنا من دلوقتى وشوف كده انا هعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
> ...




سامعة بالهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة؟
هذا هو الضحك الذي يسبق البكاء.. هاتشوفوا ايام سودة على ايدي.

تباً للثورة وموتاً للثوار.


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الهتاف اللي جاي حيبقي
> روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة
> روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة
> روك و الاعضاء ايد واحدة *



ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.

الهتاف الرسمي هو:
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس       
                هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

كل شخص سيكرر الهتاف سيأخذ تقييم شخصي مني


----------



## white.angel (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...


*

هههههههههههههههههه
* *
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس       
                هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

انت رئيس زى الفل بس اعملى القسم والنبى ...
هههههههههه

منتظره التقييم كررت الهتاف ...
 والا هتبقى " زنجه زنجه "*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 يوليو 2011)

*للثورجية: روك داخل بقوة يا جماعة وعامل برنامج حيدمرّكوا ما تسكتولوش. وبيهدد كمان! يا خبر زي بعضه!! هي وصلت للتهديد؟؟! فين الديمقراطية والليبرالية؟! فين حروق الانسان؟ علييييييييييهم يا جدعان!!!!*

*للموالاة: يعني ايه معارضة؟ أصلا أنا لو مكانكم أفصل كل المعارضين مرّة واحدة وأريّح دماغي. قال معارضة قال! هزُلت يا جدعان بجد كل واحد جاي يعمل فيها ثورة ومش عارف ايه وكنتاكي وميدان تحرير. الكلام ده مش هنا، مش كده ولا ايه؟؟!  إدّيله يالله.....عليييييييييييييييهم!!!!*


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *للثورجية: روك داخل بقوة يا جماعة وعامل برنامج حيدمرّكوا ما تسكتولوش. وبيهدد كمان! يا خبر زي بعضه!! هي وصلت للتهديد؟؟! فين الديمقراطية والليبرالية؟! فين حروق الانسان؟ علييييييييييهم يا جدعان!!!!*
> 
> *للموالاة: يعني ايه معارضة؟ أصلا أنا لو مكانكم أفصل كل المعارضين مرّة واحدة وأريّح دماغي. قال معارضة قال! هزُلت يا جدعان بجد كل واحد جاي يعمل فيها ثورة ومش عارف ايه وكنتاكي وميدان تحرير. الكلام ده مش هنا، مش كده ولا ايه؟؟!  إدّيله يالله.....عليييييييييييييييهم!!!!*


ههههههههههههه

براحة يا ريس مش كدة


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا معاك يا ريس

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه:yahoo:
اخدت تقييم​


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

انا معاك يا ريس يا زعيمنا المفدى 

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

ههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> براحة يا ريس مش كدة



*صدقني بعدني بتكلم براحة  *


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *للثورجية: روك داخل بقوة يا جماعة وعامل برنامج حيدمرّكوا ما تسكتولوش. وبيهدد كمان! يا خبر زي بعضه!! هي وصلت للتهديد؟؟! فين الديمقراطية والليبرالية؟! فين حروق الانسان؟ علييييييييييهم يا جدعان!!!!*



داخل بقوة وتخطيط.. الديمقراطية موجودة.. سنقوم بعمل إستفساء لتحديد طريقة تعذيب الثورجية.. كله بالتصويت والديمقراطية وحرية الرأي.


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

*ثورة مين و الناس نايميييين
إقعدوا ساكتين بلاش تروحوا فصل جماعي ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...


 

ههههههههه سبق وهتفتلك يازعيم وقلت بالروح بالدم نفديك يازعيم
يلا بقى ها اهتف تانى عايزه احلى تقييم وجنبه حته حاجه حلوه هههههههههه

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

لولولولولولولولولولولولولى وها اخد احلى تقيييم من احلى زعيم روووووووووووك 

هههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس       
                هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

الله حلو قوي الشعار دا يا روك
ياريت بقي يبقي شعار برنامجك الانتخابي القادم 

وربنا يسترها علي البلد وقتها
الهشتكه هاتبقي للرقب هههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههه كلنا معاك يا زعيم 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يوليو 2011)

ميدان التحرير اصبح فوضى ولا نعلم اين الصح واين الخطا متناقضات كثيرة جدا والكل يقول نحن شباب الثورة


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:​




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
علي ايه يا ميرنا طيب

عرفينا وجهه نظرك 

جايز نقلب احنا كمان
:new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> علي ايه يا ميرنا طيب
> 
> عرفينا وجهه نظرك
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى مرمر قالتلى خليكى كده​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى مرمر قالتلى خليكى كده​



شطورة إللي بيسمع كلمة مرمر شو بنقوله 















قولي انتِ بقي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> شطورة إللي بيسمع كلمة مرمر شو بنقوله
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى مرمر قالتلى خليكى كده​



*طيب مرمر دى فلول حد يسمع كلام حد فلول :new6:
يلا يا شعب هش بيتك بيتك :act19:
اللى هيعتصم هنا تانى مش هنرد عليه غير ب :bomb:*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب مرمر دى فلول حد يسمع كلام حد فلول :new6:
> يلا يا شعب هش بيتك بيتك :act19:
> اللى هيعتصم هنا تانى مش هنرد عليه غير ب :bomb:*


ههههههههههههههه
:w00t::w00t::w00t:
انا مش بعتصم خالص انا بهزر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب مرمر دى فلول حد يسمع كلام حد فلول :new6:
> يلا يا شعب هش بيتك بيتك :act19:
> اللى هيعتصم هنا تانى مش هنرد عليه غير ب :bomb:*



سكووووووووووووووووووووت

العــــــادلي جه يا جماعة 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى مرمر قالتلى خليكى كده​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
احيكي فيك الطاعه يابنتي
بس والنبي بلاش تسمعي كلام مرمر هتغرقك وتسيبك
انا بحب اعمل الخير بس يعني
مش تقوليها حاجه
:new6::new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> احيكي فيك الطاعه يابنتي
> بس والنبي بلاش تسمعي كلام مرمر هتغرقك وتسيبك
> انا بحب اعمل الخير بس يعني
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش هقول حاجه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

*جييييييييت انا*
*:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
*:bomb::bomb:*
*:bomb:*
*ميييييين جاب سيرتى بقى :bud:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> احيكي فيك الطاعه يابنتي
> بس والنبي بلاش تسمعي كلام مرمر هتغرقك وتسيبك
> انا بحب اعمل الخير بس يعني
> ...




بتهدي النفوس يا نيفوووووووووووووووووووو :t19: :t19:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جييييييييت انا*
> *:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> *:bomb::bomb:*
> *:bomb:*
> ...


مش انا يا مرمر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جييييييييت انا*
> *:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> *:bomb::bomb:*
> *:bomb:*
> ...



جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بتهدي النفوس يا نيفوووووووووووووووووووو :t19: :t19:​




طبعا طبعا
شغلتي يا بني :smil15:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جييييييييت انا*
> *:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> *:bomb::bomb:*
> *:bomb:*
> ...



مش انـــــــا 

كويس انك مالفتيش في الموضوع  :new6: :new6: :new6: 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

*ااااااايه ده انا مش عارفة ارد على ايه ولا على ايه *
*لالالالالالا براحة بقى :boxing:*
*عشان أقدر أثور على رواقة كده*
*فى أعداء ظهرت فالموضوع ده :bud:*
*ويانااااااااا يا السفارة فى قلب العمارة :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش انا يا مرمر​




ايه دا احنا فينا من كدا ولا ايه
لالالالالالالالالالا عليا وعلي اعدائي
:act19::bud::boxing::bomb:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا ماليش دعووووووووووووووه بحاجه
انا كنت بعدى بس​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايه دا احنا فينا من كدا ولا ايه
> لالالالالالالالالالا عليا وعلي اعدائي
> :act19::bud::boxing::bomb:


هههههههههههههههه
ايه مالك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...


* ههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالا انا كده معترضة*
*وكده بقى الشعب يريد تغيير النظام :59:*
*ههههههه*
*كده فى رشوة للأعضاء عشان تتنازل عن الثورة *
*طب شوف بقى ياروك هترشينى بأيه وانا أمحى لك الثورة دى اصلا :fun_lol:*
*هههههههههه*
*:new6::new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب مرمر دى فلول حد يسمع كلام حد فلول :new6:*
> *يلا يا شعب هش بيتك بيتك :act19:*
> *اللى هيعتصم هنا تانى مش هنرد عليه غير ب :bomb:*


* هههههههههه*
*لا يا دونا انا هعمل زى ميرنا بالضبط :ab5:*
*عشان انا مرمر مش فلول :smil15:*
*والشعب هنا فى بيته يادودووووو :fun_lol:*
*أخلص أمتحانات بس :act19:*
*:new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> احيكي فيك الطاعه يابنتي
> بس والنبي بلاش تسمعي كلام مرمر هتغرقك وتسيبك
> انا بحب اعمل الخير بس يعني
> ...




*ههههههههههه*
*بتبعينى يا نيفوووووو :boxing:*
*وانا اللى اعتبرتك الحتة الطرية اللى فى حياتى *
*كده هعتبرك الحتة الضحية اللى فى الموضوع ده :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش انا يا مرمر​


* بتبعينى يابه :bud:*​


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

احم احم قرار

بعد التفكير بالموضوع واجتماع جميع الاعضاء 

قررنا الاتي

ان نكون من المعارضين ومن لان نقول 

لان اقبل هههههههههههههههههه

ويانا يالسفارة  في قلي العمارة  

:ab5::ab5::ab5::big64:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * بتبعينى يابه :bud:*​



ههههههههههههههههه
لا ابدا
انا ابيع مرمر
neveeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

:smil15:





بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مش انـــــــا ​
> كويس انك مالفتيش في الموضوع :new6: :new6: :new6: ​


* لفييييييييت وشفت ياد :t32:*
*فى قطع غيار بنى أدمين هتتخدف دلوقت :budo:*
*:fun_lol::fun_lol:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عاملين ثورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش تعزمونى يا اندال اجى او لعها انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ممكن اشترك يامرمر فى الثورة ؟؟؟؟؟:bud::bud::bud:*


 
*ياباشااااااااااا تنور الثورة وصحابها :fun_lol:*
*انت اللى باقى لى شكلك :love45:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *بتبعينى يا نيفوووووو :boxing:*
> *وانا اللى اعتبرتك الحتة الطرية اللى فى حياتى *
> *كده هعتبرك الحتة الضحية اللى فى الموضوع ده :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههه
حاشا وماشا يا مرمر تعرفي عني كدا برده

مش تقولي كدا خالص
طريه ايه وضحيه ايه يابت
انا شاكه فيكي 
شكلك من اكلي لحوم البشر
هههههههههههههههه

انا هاعمل اللي عليا بقي 
وانصح مينا ياخد باله ويفكر تاني في الموضوع واهو لسه علي البر
:smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:​



هههههههههههههههههههه
هو انتي يابت معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
ارسي علي بر بقي


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انتي يابت معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
> ارسي علي بر بقي



ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> سكووووووووووووووووووووت
> 
> العــــــادلي جه يا جماعة
> هههههههههههههههههه​



*لازم يعنى تكشف عن شخصيتى الحقيقيه :t32:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا ابدا
> انا ابيع مرمر
> neveeeeeeeeeeeeeer


 
*لا خالى بالك لو بيعتى هنقيم عليكى الحد:bud:*
*فمن ارتد عنا ليس منا :fun_lol:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...




طيب مش قايل ها 

وعاوز تقييم ماليش دعوة ولو ما خدتش تقييم 

هاجيب خيمة بقي وشوية جمال صغيرين كده مقطقطين 

وانت عارف الباقي 
هههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا خالى بالك لو بيعتى هنقيم عليكى الحد:bud:*
> *فمن ارتد عنا ليس منا :fun_lol:*​



لا يا مرمر هو انا اقدر ابيعك برضو​:ab5::ab5::ab5:
انا معاكى للاخر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لازم يعنى تكشف عن شخصيتى الحقيقيه :t32:*



يقطعني يا حضرة الظابط 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حاشا وماشا يا مرمر تعرفي عني كدا برده
> 
> مش تقولي كدا خالص
> ...



*ياباشااااااا معرفش عنك كده طبعا*
*اعرف انك كده نفسه :fun_lol:*
*ههههههه*
*زى ماقولتلك شكلى هأبقى كده على يدك *
*عشان تعرفى بس انك أول واحدة هنبتدى بيها*
*هيصى بقى :mus13:*
*ههههههههه*
*مااااااالك ومال مينا دلوقت بقى :act19:*
*هو نصيبه كده والراجل كتر خيره مستحمل وبايس ايده شعر ودقن :shutup22:*
*اهمدى يابت :bud:*
*هههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا يا مرمر هو انا اقدر ابيعك برضو​:ab5::ab5::ab5:
> 
> انا معاكى للاخر​


* ههههههههههه*
*طيب كفياكى أحتجاج يابت *
*طورى لى فالثورة كده :fun_lol:*
*عاوزنها ثورة أخر حاجة :mus13:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يقطعني يا حضرة الظابط
> ههههههههههههه​



*لالالا بعد الشر
ده واجب علينا :fun_lol:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه مرمر وصلت بعد ماخربت ماخلاص كلنا بعنا الثوره من اجل عيون التقييم هههههههههههههه قيمينا بقى واحنا نجرى وراكى تانى هههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*لا هجريكى ورايا دلوقت من غير اى تقييم :fun_lol:*
*شفتى بعتونى عشان خاطر تقييم ازاى :act19:*
*انا لو منكوا اخد التقييم واجرى :smil15:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> *لا هجريكى ورايا دلوقت من غير اى تقييم :fun_lol:*
> *شفتى بعتونى عشان خاطر تقييم ازاى :act19:*
> 
> *انا لو منكوا اخد التقييم واجرى :smil15:*​


 
هههههههههههههههههه 
ولا تزعلى وراكى يامعلم ومن غير تقييم احنا عندنا كام مرمر يلا احنا صالحنا روك برساله وتقييم وكلمتين حلوين ونكمل وراكى يابت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ولا تزعلى وراكى يامعلم ومن غير تقييم احنا عندنا كام مرمر يلا احنا صالحنا روك برساله وتقييم وكلمتين حلوين ونكمل وراكى يابت​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*هو دا الكلام :fun_lol:*
*كده يبقى الثورة جابت نتيجة *
*ثبتنا على مبدأنااااا وأخدنا اللى عاوزينه :mus13:*
*وربك يسترها بقى :new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

*بيبيعو الثوره عشان خاطر تقييم واحسرتاه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :59::59:
> 
> :new6:


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كل شخص صوت بالتأييد للثورة سيأخذ إنوال للعضوية. كل شخص صوت بالإحتجاج على هذه الثورة الهمجية سيأخذ ترقية وصلاحيات اخرى.
> 
> يُغلق ويُحذف (الموضوع وكل اعضائه المؤيدين) لاحقاً


*ههههههههههههههه*
*وكمان نوووووووووووووووال*
*بس يا زعيم مش حددت نوال الزغبي ولا نوال ابو الفتوح:smil15:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *وكمان نوووووووووووووووال*
> *بس يا زعيم مش حددت نوال الزغبي ولا نوال ابو الفتوح:smil15:*​


* غالبا الأتنين عشان أنوال *
*أمسحى النظارة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> سامعة بالهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة؟
> هذا هو الضحك الذي يسبق البكاء.. هاتشوفوا ايام سودة على ايدي.
> 
> تباً للثورة وموتاً للثوار.


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هنسلم مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي:mus13:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بيبيعو الثوره عشان خاطر تقييم واحسرتاه*


* علمهم يامعلم :mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...


*مش عايزين تقييم مش عايزين اشراف عايزين صوتنا يعلي بهتاف:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * غالبا الأتنين عشان أنوال *
> *أمسحى النظارة :fun_lol:*​


*ماهي يا بت ملزوقة علي العين اهي وزي الفل:thnk0001:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش عايزين تقييم مش عايزين اشراف عايزين صوتنا يعلي بهتاف:fun_lol:*​



طيب اتجدعني كده وسيبي كل الرتب بتاعتك دي علشان هي تقيلة شوية 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * علمهم يامعلم :mus13:*​



*اخر شىء كنت اتوقعه ان الثوار ميتثورجوش
فين ايام الثورجيه اللى على حق
احنا لازم نعمل واقفه واى ثورجى مش أد كده ياخد استماره 6 من المنتدى*


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

تُعلن قيادة مجلس قيادة القادة عن تكرار عرضها المغري: 



My Rock قال:


> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس
> 
> كل شخص سيكرر الهتاف سيأخذ تقييم شخصي مني



الآن حصرياً، إهتف مرتين وخذ 3 تقييمات. أسرعوا للحصول على العرض الجاري قبل فوات الأوان وضياع العضويات.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تُعلن قيادة مجلس قيادة القادة عن تكرار عرضها المغري:
> 
> 
> 
> الآن حصرياً، إهتف مرتين وخذ 3 تقييمات. أسرعوا للحصول على العرض الجاري قبل فوات الأوان وضياع العضويات.


* هههههههههههه*
*ده انت كده بتشترى الثوار ياروك *
*طب انا عليا بتقييم وتثبت موضوووووووع :fun_lol:*​


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:​


طب انا عندي حل 

خلي انكون ايد وحده ونعمل ثورة على مرمر صاحبة الموضوع هههههههههههه

يلا يا روكا عاوز مساعدك لان انتي بلطجية قديمة :new6:


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

*
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس       
                هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

* 
*
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس       
                هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس*

*
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس   دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا         قل لعدوك روح اتليس       
                هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس*

ده واحد هدية مني لك هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تُعلن قيادة مجلس قيادة القادة عن تكرار عرضها المغري:
> 
> 
> 
> الآن حصرياً، إهتف مرتين وخذ 3 تقييمات. أسرعوا للحصول على العرض الجاري قبل فوات الأوان وضياع العضويات.



اذا كان كده عد بقي 
هههههههههههههههه

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس



هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

دول كفاية علشان مش عايز غير اشراف 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

*خواااااانه :act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب اتجدعني كده وسيبي كل الرتب بتاعتك دي علشان هي تقيلة شوية
> هههههههههههههه​


*ولا يهمني:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اخر شىء كنت اتوقعه ان الثوار ميتثورجوش
> فين ايام الثورجيه اللى على حق
> احنا لازم نعمل واقفه واى ثورجى مش أد كده ياخد استماره 6 من المنتدى*


*فين يا مون فين*
*تيجي نتسلي علي الاعضاء اللي مش هيعمل ثورة نديله استمارة 6:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تُعلن قيادة مجلس قيادة القادة عن تكرار عرضها المغري:
> 
> 
> 
> الآن حصرياً، إهتف مرتين وخذ 3 تقييمات. أسرعوا للحصول على العرض الجاري قبل فوات الأوان وضياع العضويات.


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا والف لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هنسلم مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تُعلن قيادة مجلس قيادة القادة عن تكرار عرضها المغري:
> 
> 
> 
> الآن حصرياً، إهتف مرتين وخذ 3 تقييمات. أسرعوا للحصول على العرض الجاري قبل فوات الأوان وضياع العضويات.


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا والف لالالالالالالالالالالا*
*مش هنسلم مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> طب انا عندي حل
> 
> خلي انكون ايد وحده ونعمل ثورة على مرمر صاحبة الموضوع هههههههههههه
> 
> يلا يا روكا عاوز مساعدك لان انتي بلطجية قديمة :new6:


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مرمورتي حبيبتي:smil15:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فين يا مون فين*
> *تيجي نتسلي علي الاعضاء اللي مش هيعمل ثورة نديله استمارة 6:smil15:*​



فين بقي روك يدخل ويأشر 
ويشوف إللي بيحصل دا :smil15: :smil15:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مرمورتي حبيبتي:smil15:*​



*أتريييييييكى :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​​​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مرمورتي حبيبتي:smil15:*​


:love45:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*عليييييييييييييييييييييكم اللحمة:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اخر شىء كنت اتوقعه ان الثوار ميتثورجوش*
> *فين ايام الثورجيه اللى على حق*
> *احنا لازم نعمل واقفه واى ثورجى مش أد كده ياخد استماره 6 من المنتدى*


*هو ده الكلااااااااام وسع للأستمارات بقى :bomb:*
* تيجووووووش نقلبها ثورة مشرفين *
*احسن هما بس اللى ثبتين على رأيهم :fun_lol:*
*والمباركين مابيصدقوا يبعوا :t19:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> فين بقي روك يدخل ويأشر
> ويشوف إللي بيحصل دا :smil15: :smil15:​


*وانا بخااااااااااااااااااف مثلا:t39:*
*يا بني احنا فرق حرف بينا:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أتريييييييكى :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


*اتريييييييييييييييييييييكيه علي جنب:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :love45:​


*:love45:مس قدام الاعضاء تده*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هو ده الكلااااااااام وسع للأستمارات بقى :bomb:*
> * تيجووووووش نقلبها ثورة مشرفين *
> *احسن هما بس اللى ثبتين على رأيهم :fun_lol:*
> *والمباركين مابيصدقوا يبعوا :t19:*
> *ههههههههه*​


*يا بت انتي نسيتي احنا قمنا بثورة هناك:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*تغيير … حرية … عدالة اجتماعية.:bomb:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تغيير … حرية … عدالة اجتماعية.:bomb:*​



بسمعها كتير في الأفلام دي 

بس مش فاكر بصراحة فيلم ايه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا بخااااااااااااااااااف مثلا:t39:*
> *يا بني احنا فرق حرف بينا:fun_lol:*​



اتمسكي بموقفك دا 

وكويس ان عندي اربع خطوط نت بتابع بهم 
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مرمورتي حبيبتي:smil15:*​


انا كنت افكر اعطيكي تقيم بس فكري من تاني

ههههههههههههههههههه

هو بقى موضوع تقيمات


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أتريييييييكى :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


:new6::new6::new6:

:59:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​




ههههههههههههههههه

انت انت ولا نتش داري 

ايوه آه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اتريييييييييييييييييييييكيه علي جنب:smil15:*​


قاعد على قلبك يا بنت انتي

انتي والمرمر بتاعك ديه ههههههههههههه

:59::smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بسمعها كتير في الأفلام دي
> 
> بس مش فاكر بصراحة فيلم ايه​


* احسن احسن مش فاكر:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اتمسكي بموقفك دا
> 
> وكويس ان عندي اربع خطوط نت بتابع بهم
> ههههههه​


*وانا عندي موبايل:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


*اييييييييييييييييوة كده*
*يسقط النظاااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * احسن احسن مش فاكر:smil15:*​



ماتفرحيش قوي كده هافتكره علي فكرة 




والنعمة افتكرت انا وبكتب المشاركة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الإجابة


فيلم 


انـــــا مش معاهم 
ههههههههههههههههه

:bud: :bud: :bud:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا كنت افكر اعطيكي تقيم بس فكري من تاني
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو بقى موضوع تقيمات


*ههههههههههههه*
*مش عايزة تقييمات*
*مرمورتي هتديني:new8:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا عندي موبايل:new6:*​




ربنا يخليهولك ويتربي في عزك 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> قاعد على قلبك يا بنت انتي
> 
> انتي والمرمر بتاعك ديه ههههههههههههه
> 
> :59::smil15:


*قلبي لمرمورتي بس:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ماتفرحيش قوي كده هافتكره علي فكرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اومال مع مين:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ربنا يخليهولك ويتربي في عزك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


*انت بتقووووووووووووووول عز*
*يبقا اللي حرضت روك علينا:bomb:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اومال مع مين:smil15:*​



ههههههههههههههه

مع التانيين :act19: :act19: 

بتكلم بجد فيلم احمد وعيد وبشري
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انت بتقووووووووووووووول عز*
> *يبقا اللي حرضت روك علينا:bomb:*​



يادي النيلة وفي حاجة حوقت فيكم يابت 

اديكوا اهو قاعدين اصفر في احمر 

حاجة كدة مدية علي فوانيس الثورة قصدي فوانيس رمضان 
بيغيروها علي فكرة حالياً
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*مش هنسيبك … مش هنسيبك…ولا هنسيب العادلى(دونا) حبيبك.:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مع التانيين :act19: :act19:
> 
> ...


*احمد وعيد وبشري*
*مش بتقول عيد*
*احمد وعيد وبشري:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يادي النيلة وفي حاجة حوقت فيكم يابت
> 
> اديكوا اهو قاعدين اصفر في احمر
> 
> ...


*ده هو الحقد الطبقي:smil15:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياباشااااااا معرفش عنك كده طبعا*
> *اعرف انك كده نفسه :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههه*
> 
> ...




انا قولت اعمل الخير وارميه البحر بس
وانصح الراجل ياختي
هو يبقي عملت اللي عليا بقي

ههههههههههههههه
لا مش هامد بقي
براحتي انا :act19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> سامعة بالهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة؟
> هذا هو الضحك الذي يسبق البكاء.. هاتشوفوا ايام سودة على ايدي.
> 
> تباً للثورة وموتاً للثوار.



*ههههههههههههههه بجد هموت من الضحك اصلك فكرتنى بمسرحية محمد صبحى بتاعت تخاريف ديه ولا مادرى اسمها ايه 
لما بيقوله تكلم انت فى قلبى هل انت من المؤيدين ليه اما لاسمح الله من المعارضيييييييييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه

قال يعنى انا خوفت بقى ,لالالالالالا لا تراجع ولا استسلام 
انا مش بتهدد 
بس قولى ياروك هو سجن ابوغريب احلى ولا جوانتانمو احلى ؟علشان اعرف بس قبل ما اروح 
*


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> بس قولى ياروك هو سجن ابوغريب احلى ولا جوانتانمو احلى ؟علشان اعرف بس قبل ما اروح
> *



بسبب علاقتنا الدبلوماسية، لنا اتصال بسجن ابو غريب وسجون هتلر وسجن جوانتانامو. لكن طبعاً لاننا ديمقراطيين، سندع الشعب يصوت مصير المعارضين.

اخذي تقييم احسنلك.


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> اخذي تقييم احسنلك.


*شو قصة التقييمات يا زعيم 
رشوة يعني ولا إيه ؟ :t17:

طيب و أنا و أنا بدي تقييييييم 
​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2011)

مين اللى هيحاسب عنك يا مرمر ؟
اكيد اللون الاحمر علشان كده طايحة فى الادارة
يا خواتى بحس انك وردة فى المنتدى اول ما بتفتحى الورد كله بيفتح 
ههههههههههه
مش بعيد اناقش قرار نزولى من الاشراف قريب
استرها علينا يا رب​


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب و أنا و أنا بدي تقييييييم
> ​*



راجعي العرض الساري المفعول هنا: 			#*131*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

وانا وانا عايزه تقييم

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس



هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس



هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس



هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس



هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس



هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس




هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> راجعي العرض الساري المفعول هنا: 			#*131*



*ههههههههههه يعني منيح لحقت حالي 
طيب ولو إني مش فاهمة ولا حرف منه بس ماشي 

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

هي مرتييييين كمان 
يلا إيدك على التقييييييييم يا رووووك :smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*شم بالتقييييييييييييييييييييمات*
*فين اصوااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم*
*مش هنسلم مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي*
*الششششششششششعب يريد اسقاط النظام*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

*هييييييييييه أخدت تقييم 
مرررررررسي يا روك للتقييم  وعقبال الباقيين إللي في الطريق لسه  
رح نملي المنتدى من الهتاف إللي مش فاهمة منه كلمة هههههههه ​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2011)

يا زعيم انت مدلعهم اوى كده مش هنعرف نشد عليهم تانى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:
انا ماخدتش تقيييم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

30:30:30:
اخدت تقيييييييييييم
للللللللللللوى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> 30:30:30:
> اخدت تقيييييييييييم
> للللللللللللوى​



ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس

هو ايه السر انو مرتين ومش مره


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> يا زعيم انت مدلعهم اوى كده مش هنعرف نشد عليهم تانى​



شعارنا: ندلع من معنا ونولع من ضدنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> شعارنا: ندلع من معنا ونولع من ضدنا


*يسققققققققققققققققققققققط النظااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## انريكي (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> شعارنا: ندلع من معنا ونولع من ضدنا


:t17: هههههههههههههههههههه

روكا فينك حيولع فينا يا بت 

لا نستسلم ولان نتززع ويانا ياسفارة في قلب العمارة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> شعارنا: ندلع من معنا ونولع من ضدنا



*والكبريت عليا يا زعيم ولا تحمل هم :t17:​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *والكبريت عليا يا زعيم ولا تحمل هم :t17:​*



كده ولعت قصدي خربت​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ليعلى صوت الهتاف فوق صوت الإشاعات والتمرد.
> 
> الهتاف الرسمي هو:
> هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
> ...


* ايه الكرم ده يا زعيم:w00t:*
*طيب مفيش اسهل من كده :t33:*

*هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس
*

*هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس
*

*هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس
*


*الشعب عايز التقيييييييييييييم :ura1:*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس دانتا رئيس والنعمة كويس
يا مدلعنا يا مشخلعنا قل لعدوك روح اتليس 
هشتكنا وبشتكنا يا ريس


:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

*الشعب عايز التقيييييييييييييم :ura1:*
*هههههههههههههه*[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الشعب عايز التقيييييييييييييم :ura1:*
> *هههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الشعب يريد التقييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

فين التقيييييييييييييييييييييم
:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :t17: هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> روكا فينك حيولع فينا يا بت
> 
> لا نستسلم ولان نتززع ويانا ياسفارة في قلب العمارة


*ههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تراجع ولا استسلااااااااااااااااااام*
*يسسسسسسسسسسسسقط النظام:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*خووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونة عليكم اللحمة*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا روكا انتي معانا ولا معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا روكا انتي معانا ولا معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



فكرتيني بنكتة 

شوية محششين مسكوا حرامي 

فقالو له انت معانا ولا مع التانيين 
قالهم لا معاكم 
قالوا له طيب

















احنا التانيين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه عارفاها يا بوب
طيب انت معانا ولا مع التانيين ؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههه عارفاها يا بوب
> طيب انت معانا ولا مع التانيين ؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههه



لا مع التانيين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يوليو 2011)

يا خسارة يا بوب هعتبرك من المعارضة ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا روكا انتي معانا ولا معاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


*انا ثورجية متييييييييييييييييييييينة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تراجع ولا استسلااااااااااااااااااام*
> *يسسسسسسسسسسسسقط النظام:bomb:*​


هههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا نستسلم ولان نتززع ويانا ياالسفارة في قلب العمارة 

حيولع فينا يا بت اخرجي بسرعة  :mus13:

فينكم يا خونة انضمو لينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا ثورجية متييييييييييييييييييييينة:fun_lol:*​



*واخرتها هنحجزلك فى طره كابييييييييييييييييينه :bud:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

اخبار عروض التوره ايه يا زعيم
مفيش عروض جديده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا نستسلم ولان نتززع ويانا ياالسفارة في قلب العمارة
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*مش هنسلم مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي:bud::boxing::act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واخرتها هنحجزلك فى طره كابييييييييييييييييينه :bud:​*


*مش هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسكت مش هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسكت*
*لا والف لا صوتي هيوصل لاعلي سما:giveup:*​


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اخبار عروض التوره ايه يا زعيم
> مفيش عروض جديده



العرض ما زال جاري (هتافين مقابل 3 تقييمات)، إذ نظراً للطلب المتزايد على هذا العرض، قررنا تمديد مدته لحين نهاية الثورة.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> العرض ما زال جاري (هتافين مقابل 3 تقييمات)، إذ نظراً للطلب المتزايد على هذا العرض، قررنا تمديد مدته لحين نهاية الثورة.


*طب نخلي بقا للثورجية يترقو:smile01*​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

دعاء لي زعيمنا المفدى

الهم احمي الزعيم

الهم طول في عمر الزعيم

الهم طرشي الزعيم

الهم خيرلو وفلفلو 

الهم شلحنة وخطيه

الهم انفغنا وفسيه

الهم حوعنا وغذيه 

الهم بردنا وتفيه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا عارف ايامي قليلة بالمنتدة ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بسبب علاقتنا الدبلوماسية، لنا اتصال بسجن ابو غريب وسجون هتلر وسجن جوانتانامو. لكن طبعاً لاننا ديمقراطيين، سندع الشعب يصوت مصير المعارضين.
> 
> اخذي تقييم احسنلك.



*وسجون هتلر كمان ؟؟؟؟؟ ده كرم صدقنى احنا مش نستاهله ده حتى واجب علينا*
*بس بردو انا مش بتهدد وهنكمل فى الثورة لغاية ما اخد اللون الاحمر ده واوزعه على الغلابة 
ولن اهتف هذا الهتاف ابدا على جثتى وعلى فكرة ناس كتير جدا معايا بس هو الجبن مبهدل العالم 
الى كل الثوار الاحرار ارفع رأسك يا اخى انتهى عصر الاستعباد 
والى كل الخايفين اللى باعونا استنو عليا لما امسك الحكم :spor22::spor22::spor22:

*


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وسجون هتلر كمان ؟؟؟؟؟ ده كرم صدقنى احنا مش نستاهله ده حتى واجب علينا**
> *


*
بحب فيكى شجاعتك .... 
عارفه لو السجون هيكون فيها نت عشان ادخل المنتدى واشارك... وموبيل ... وتى فى عشان اسمع افلام هندى ... وجنينة حيوانات بالمره ... عشان نتفسح ....هنضم للثوره
هههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> العرض ما زال جاري (هتافين مقابل 3 تقييمات)، إذ نظراً للطلب المتزايد على هذا العرض، قررنا تمديد مدته لحين نهاية الثورة.


*
نو نو ... عروض ساويرس احلى ...
اقترح عليك عرض تقييم اكتر..
اهتف مرتين واتقيم عشرين .. 
هتلاقى جيراننا فى المنتديات التانيه سجلوا عشان يهتفوا ويمشوا 
ههههههههه*


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وسجون هتلر كمان ؟؟؟؟؟ ده كرم صدقنى احنا مش نستاهله ده حتى واجب علينا*
> *بس بردو انا مش بتهدد وهنكمل فى الثورة لغاية ما اخد اللون الاحمر ده واوزعه على الغلابة
> ولن اهتف هذا الهتاف ابدا على جثتى وعلى فكرة ناس كتير جدا معايا بس هو الجبن مبهدل العالم
> الى كل الثوار الاحرار ارفع رأسك يا اخى انتهى عصر الاستعباد
> ...


:t17::ab5:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*ايييييييييييييييييييييين الثواااااااااااااااااااااااااااار:yahoo::yahoo:*
* يا نا يا السفارة في قلب العمارة:spor24:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

الشعب يريد أى حاجة 
علشان و النبى ما عندنا حاجة خالص :smil8:

و بالنوسبة للبلطجية:act23: علشان الثورة تكمل 
عايزين نعين من الناس اللى هنا رئيس للبلطجية
و رئيس للمعارضة علشان نعرف مين ضد مين فى الليلة دى:507pr:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

الشعب يويد 
اي حركه في المكان المنتدي هادي قوي 
اليوم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا زهقت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايييييييييييييييييييييين الثواااااااااااااااااااااااااااار:yahoo::yahoo:*
> * يا نا يا السفارة في قلب العمارة:spor24:*​


وانا معاكي للموت يا روكا

ويانا يا السفارة في قلب العمارة 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


:beee::beee::beee:

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::spor22:


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الشعب يويد
> اي حركه في المكان المنتدي هادي قوي
> اليوم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا زهقت جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


تعالي انظمي للمعارضة

وحتكون ايامك سوة يا فوفو

لان روك جاي في الطريق

حيولع فينا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yaka:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> تعالي انظمي للمعارضة
> 
> وحتكون ايامك سوة يا فوفو
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طلاما فيها ولعان معطلكوش اخلع انا بقي ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يوليو 2011)

*جييييييييييت أنا :bomb:*
*أخيرااااااااا خلصت الأمتحانات:yahoo:*
*وفضيتلكم عضو عضو وعضوايه عضوايه:budo:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

فس فس​


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> و رئيس للمعارضة علشان نعرف مين ضد مين فى الليلة دى​



*سيبى المعارضه عليا ...*
*انا معرفش فى حياتى غير كلمة*
*objection ....!!*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانا معاكي للموت يا روكا
> 
> ويانا يا السفارة في قلب العمارة
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


*الشعب يريد اسقاط النظاااااااااااام*
*وبما ان الجمعة الغضب التالتة ولو جمعنا 10 نكسب هدية هههههههههههه:t33:*
*يلا بقا نعمل خميس الروقان:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جييييييييييت أنا :bomb:*
> *أخيرااااااااا خلصت الأمتحانات:yahoo:*
> *وفضيتلكم عضو عضو وعضوايه عضوايه:budo:*
> *ههههههههه*​


*وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع مرمر قائدتنا وصصصصصصصصلت*
*يلا انا حافظت عليهم نفر نفر نفرايه نفرايه*
*يلا بقا عايزين الكل يبقا ثوااااااااااااار:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> فس فس​


*فس فس فسااااااااااافس فاس فاس*
*فريق الفسافيس يرحب بك:t33:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *سيبى المعارضه عليا ...*
> *انا معرفش فى حياتى غير كلمة*
> *objection ....!!*



هههههههههههه 
أوكشن وبالنوسبة للبلطجية منقدرش نعيش من غيرهم اليومين دول :big68:


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الشعب يريد اسقاط النظاااااااااااام*
> *وبما ان الجمعة الغضب التالتة ولو جمعنا 10 نكسب هدية هههههههههههه:t33:*
> *يلا بقا نعمل خميس الروقان:yahoo:*​


انا وانتي يا روكا وفوفو والي اسمها مرمر ديه الي تقول انا الزعيمة :t30:

بقينة اربعة معارضين وسوف نعلن الثورة عن قريب هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا طلاما فيها ولعان معطلكوش اخلع انا بقي ههههههههههههههههههه


لالالا ما اتخافيش مش يعمل حاجة

هو بس حيولع فينا وفي الي معانا هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 يوليو 2011)

*فين الادارة ؟مش شايفة حد منهم يعنى خايفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جييييييييييت أنا :bomb:*
> *أخيرااااااااا خلصت الأمتحانات:yahoo:*
> *وفضيتلكم عضو عضو وعضوايه عضوايه:budo:*
> *ههههههههه*​


يا هلا بيكي يا زعيمة

يلا بقى عاوزين همة في موضوع الثورة ده هههههههههههههههههه

الشعب يريد التغير :99:


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فين الادارة ؟مش شايفة حد منهم يعنى خايفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


هههههههههههههههههههه

مش سامعة بعد كل هدوء عاصفة

ربنا يستر بقى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا وانتي يا روكا وفوفو والي اسمها مرمر ديه الي تقول انا الزعيمة :t30:
> 
> بقينة اربعة معارضين وسوف نعلن الثورة عن قريب هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


*هههههههههههههه*
*هيييييييييييييييييييه كويس كويس يارب يكترو30:*​


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2011)

نظراً لعدم جدية المتظاهرين ولكون التظاهر مجرد تقضية وقت، قررنا مقاطعة التظاهر بكل اشكاله.
نصحيتنا للجميع ان يردعوا لروتينهم اليومي.. وقد اعذر من انذر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*بم تفسر يا زعيم:a4:*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (8 يوليو 2011)

*الي الاعضاء والعضوات الافاضل هنا قائد الامن الوطني في الحكومه المهلبية وواضح ان ده امر من تحت لتحت من الزعيم لفض التظاهر هتنفذوا ولا احنا ننفسكم؟:crazy_pil*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (8 يوليو 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *الي الاعضاء والعضوات الافاضل هنا قائد الامن الوطني في الحكومه المهلبية وواضح ان ده امر من تحت لتحت من الزعيم لفض التظاهر هتنفذوا ولا احنا ننفسكم؟:crazy_pil*​



 و أنا كمان انضمت للمعارضة احنا مش بيهمنا الأمن الوطنى 30:
يسكت الاستكلال
يسكت الاستكلال:t30:​


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> و أنا كمان انضمت للمعارضة احنا مش بيهمنا الأمن الوطنى 30:
> يسكت الاستكلال
> يسكت الاستكلال:t30:​


ايوه يا عم 

روكا ده شخص خامس انضم لينه هههههههههههههههههههه

بس احذري انا سمعت اليوم ان روك اعطة انذار 

:99:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع مرمر قائدتنا وصصصصصصصصلت*
> *يلا انا حافظت عليهم نفر نفر نفرايه نفرايه*
> *يلا بقا عايزين الكل يبقا ثوااااااااااااار:yahoo:*​


* هههههههههه*
*يابت فيييييييينك كل ماجى مش بلاقيكى *
*عندى ليكى ثورة تجنن :99:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> يا هلا بيكي يا زعيمة
> 
> يلا بقى عاوزين همة في موضوع الثورة ده هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الشعب يريد التغير :99:


* يابنى انا حساك معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم*
*أنت شكلك داسوس :11azy:*
*وهنقيم علييك الحد والاتنين والتلات شكلنا :t30:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

الشعب يريد 
اي حاجه جديده زهقت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ايوه يا عم
> 
> روكا ده شخص خامس انضم لينه هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*ربنا يزيد ويبارك*
*نو مش تاخد فكرة:a4:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


* مرنووووووووووووون*
*وحشتنى احتجاجاتك دى 30:*
*حاسة ناقصنى حاجة بس دلوقت عرفت *
*ناقصنى انا احتج:99:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * هههههههههه*
> *يابت فيييييييينك كل ماجى مش بلاقيكى *
> *عندى ليكى ثورة تجنن :99:*​


*اهو يا مرموووووووووووووووووورتي انا جيييييييييييييييت*
*ثورة ثورة الي الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااام30:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​



تحتجي ليه يا قمر انا قلت ايه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تحتجي ليه يا قمر انا قلت ايه


* يا مارتينا اطمنى *
*ميرنا هنا للأحتجاج فقط *
*ثورة بقى :99:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو يا مرموووووووووووووووووورتي انا جيييييييييييييييت*
> *ثورة ثورة الي الاماااااااااااااااااااااااااام30:*​


* زنجة زنجة :99:*
*هههههههههه*
*عاوزين نرتب بقى ياروكتى *
*الثوار هتضيع منا كده :crazy_pil*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * يا مارتينا اطمنى *
> *ميرنا هنا للأحتجاج فقط *
> *ثورة بقى :99:*
> *ههههههههههه*​



تبع الاخوان نقول شمال يقولوا يميين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من جيش العدو هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
لا انا بحتج عشان ماختش تقييم :ranting:
بس خلاص مش هبيع الثوره تانى

مش محتاجه التقييم:11azy::11azy::11azy:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> لا انا بحتج عشان ماختش تقييم :ranting:
> بس خلاص مش هبيع الثوره تانى​
> 
> مش محتاجه التقييم:11azy::11azy::11azy:​


* مممممممممم*
*شفت اخرت اللى يبيعنا يا بت *
*هيلف يلف ويرجع لنا :99:*
*ثورة ثورة 30:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تبع الاخوان نقول شمال يقولوا يميين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من جيش العدو هههههههههههههههههههه


:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * مممممممممم*
> *شفت اخرت اللى يبيعنا يا بت *
> *هيلف يلف ويرجع لنا :99:*
> *ثورة ثورة 30:*
> *هههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه
خلاص مش هبيع تانى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * زنجة زنجة :99:*
> *هههههههههه*
> *عاوزين نرتب بقى ياروكتى *
> *الثوار هتضيع منا كده :crazy_pil*​


*معاك يا ثورجي يا كابيرة30:*
*قول يا باشا وانا انفذ:crazy_pil*
*اجتماااااااااااااااع مغلق بين قادة الثورة:warning:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *معاك يا ثورجي يا كابيرة30:*
> *قول يا باشا وانا انفذ:crazy_pil*
> *اجتماااااااااااااااع مغلق بين قادة الثورة:warning:*​


* ههههههههههه*
*تعالى يلا ياروكا على غرفة القيادة *
*وحاجة حلوة فى ايدك ياحبى *
*عشان نفكرة فكرة تطلع حلوة زينا :99:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

الشعب يريد 
النوم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الشعب يريد
> النوم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* لا ده كدا الشعب كتاكيتى خالص :11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*مش هنبيع مش هنبيع صوتنا هيوصل ومش هيضيع30:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * لا ده كدا الشعب كتاكيتى خالص :11azy:*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص الشعب يريد 
نسكافيه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ههههههههههه*
> *تعالى يلا ياروكا على غرفة القيادة *
> *وحاجة حلوة فى ايدك ياحبى *
> *عشان نفكرة فكرة تطلع حلوة زينا :99:*
> *ههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههه فكرة فكريرة*
*اوك يلا يا مرمورتي30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

*روكاااااااااااا*
*انا قررت نعمل ثورة على اللون الأحمر :smil8:*
*بس الأحمر الصغير اللى على قدينا :11azy:*
*ههههههههههه*
*ظبطييييييييه بقى وانا معاكى :99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *روكاااااااااااا*
> *انا قررت نعمل ثورة على اللون الأحمر :smil8:*
> *بس الأحمر الصغير اللى على قدينا :11azy:*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *ظبطييييييييه بقى وانا معاكى :99:*​


*عيييييييييييييب اظبطه وانتي هنا مايصحش:heat:*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 يوليو 2011)

همة الثوار لسة هنا 
مبلاش يا روكا تدخلي معاهم خليكي عاقلة هههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * يابنى انا حساك معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم*
> *أنت شكلك داسوس :11azy:*
> *وهنقيم علييك الحد والاتنين والتلات شكلنا :t30:*​


وانتي مالك فيني بقى

روكا مرمر عاوزة تحاربنة نريد بخروج مرمر من المنتدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك*
> *نو مش تاخد فكرة:a4:*​


روكا فينك يا روكا

عملتي ايه يا روكا

الثورة حصل فيها ايه يا روكا

مش انتي الزعيمة يا روكا

اعملي حاجة يا روكا

نريد التغير :kap:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> همة الثوار لسة هنا
> مبلاش يا روكا تدخلي معاهم خليكي عاقلة هههههههههههه​


*مانا عاقلة اهو:spor24:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانتي مالك فيني بقى
> 
> روكا مرمر عاوزة تحاربنة نريد بخروج مرمر من المنتدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :spor22::spor22::spor22:


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا الا مرمورتي:love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> روكا فينك يا روكا
> 
> عملتي ايه يا روكا
> 
> ...


*نو مرمر الزعيمة وانا معاها:t33:*​


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا الا مرمورتي:love34:*​


ماشي يا بنتي

هتي اعصابك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو مرمر الزعيمة وانا معاها:t33:*​


وانا معاكي للموت يا روكا

ثورة ثورة

وزنكة زنكة :spor22:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ماشي يا بنتي
> 
> هتي اعصابك هههههههههههههههه


*انا هاتة اهو:love34::love34::love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانا معاكي للموت يا روكا
> 
> ثورة ثورة
> 
> وزنكة زنكة :spor22:


*الي الاماااااااااااااااااااااااام الي الامااااااااااااام:spor24:*​


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الي الاماااااااااااااااااااااااام الي الامااااااااااااام:spor24:*​


فينكم يا ثوار

يلا بقى عشان نعلن الثورة هههههههههههههههه

:999::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> فينكم يا ثوار
> 
> يلا بقى عشان نعلن الثورة هههههههههههههههه
> 
> :999::yahoo::yahoo:


*انا هنا:spor22::spor22::spor22:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (9 يوليو 2011)

عمالين تقولوا ثورة ثورة و انا علشان بشبط فى أى مظاهرة
انا معاااااااااااااااااكم بس
عايزة أعرف ثورة على إيه بالظبط 
علشان نشتغل بضمير 
ههههههههههه
الشعب يريد تفسير الثورة علشان إيه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

فيييييييييييييين الثوره​


----------



## انريكي (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا هنا:spor22::spor22::spor22:*​


فينك مش شايفك ههههههههههههه

:act23:


----------



## انريكي (10 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> عمالين تقولوا ثورة ثورة و انا علشان بشبط فى أى مظاهرة
> انا معاااااااااااااااااكم بس
> عايزة أعرف ثورة على إيه بالظبط
> علشان نشتغل بضمير
> ...


الثورة عشان روك يا بنتي

نريد تغير النضام :ura1:

بس احنا نعمل في صمت 

لان روك ان عرف حيولع فيني  وفيكي وبروكا كمان هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (10 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> فيييييييييييييين الثوره​


جاية في الطريق

اصل الكوبري مزتحم اوي

:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> فينك مش شايفك ههههههههههههه
> 
> :act23:


*البس النظارة:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> الثورة عشان روك يا بنتي
> 
> نريد تغير النضام :ura1:
> 
> ...


*ومالك بروكا دلوقتي*
*ماهي قاعدة في حالها اهي:budo:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> فيييييييييييييين الثوره​



*قضينا عليها :budo:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قضينا عليها :budo:​*


*عليكي اللحمة:gun:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> جاية في الطريق
> 
> اصل الكوبري مزتحم اوي
> 
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:



ههههههههههههههه
ديه اتاخرت اوى


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قضينا عليها :budo:​*



:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (10 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> الثورة عشان روك يا بنتي
> 
> نريد تغير النضام :ura1:
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالا :vava:
انا ماكنتش أعرف ان الثورة علشان روك 
انا مش من المعارضة انا مع النظام 
عجبنى كده :smile01
و لأول مرة ( سجل يا تاريخ )
انا مش معترضة ع النظام :t23:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عليكي اللحمة:gun:*​



*يا ريييييييييييت :smile02​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:​



ايه كنتى منتظره غير كده ولا ايه :nunu0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريييييييييييت :smile02​*


*طب هاتي مادام عليكي اللحمة:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ايه كنتى منتظره غير كده ولا ايه :nunu0000:


*مش هنسلم مش هنطاطي احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطي:gun:*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (11 يوليو 2011)

*بيان عسكري رقم معرفش كام*
​*اولا الشعب يطاطي غصب عنه وبالامر*
*ثانيا دونا نبيل عليها اللحمة ولازم روكا تجيبها منها*
*ثالثا الصوت يبقي واطي عشان الزعيم نايم*
*رابعا مسيحية تترمي للسلفيين عشان ياكلوها*
*خامسا السلفيين يسلفونا اي حاجة*
*انتهي *
​*الامن الوطني______ الوطن _______بالزبادي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *بيان عسكري رقم معرفش كام*
> ​*اولا الشعب يطاطي غصب عنه وبالامر*
> *ثانيا دونا نبيل عليها اللحمة ولازم روكا تجيبها منها*
> *ثالثا الصوت يبقي واطي عشان الزعيم نايم*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وهاخد اللحمة بتاعتي:ura1:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ايه كنتى منتظره غير كده ولا ايه :nunu0000:



لالالالالالالالالالا ابدا
خالص


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وهاخد اللحمة بتاعتي:ura1:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (11 يوليو 2011)

بيان رقم واحد من السلفيين : 
هنولى الامير محمد بن حسين بن يعقوب ولاية الدولة التي تمتد من قنا والمنيا حتى الفيوم وتضم الاسكندرية ومرسي مطروح ومن يعترض فليسافر الى كوم امبو 

بيان رقم واحد من الاخوان : 
هنولى الامير محمد بن بديع ولاية الدولة التي تمتد من المنصورة والمنوفية الى حدود الفيوم الغربية ومن يعترض فليسافر الى شرم الشيخ 

بيان رقم واحد من النيابة العامة  : 
اخلاء سبيل محمد حسني مبارك المظلوم وادانة الشعب الظالم المفتري وحبسه 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق 

بيان  رقم واحد من ميدان التحرير : 

الشعب يريد اسقاط الشعب المفتري الظالم دا 

بيان رقم واحد من ميدان مصطفى محمود : 
يحيا العدل يحيا العدل ريسنا طلع مظلوم 

بيان رقم واحد من ساجد لربي يسوع : 

ربنا يبارك صاحب (ة) الموضوع على الفكرة الجامدة دي 

بس عايزين نتجمع كل جمعة هنا ونقول الشعب يريد هههه 

 ربنا يباركنا كلنا ويحافظ علينا كلنا ويحمينا كلنا 

صلوات العذرا والقديسين تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *البس النظارة:nunu0000:*​


:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ومالك بروكا دلوقتي*
> *ماهي قاعدة في حالها اهي:budo:*​


مش انتي الزعيمة ها وله ايه 

:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ديه اتاخرت اوى


انتي ابقي في انا احتج بتاعك ومش تتخلي بالثورة هههههههههههههههه

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انتي ابقي في انا احتج بتاعك ومش تتخلي بالثورة هههههههههههههههه
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا :vava:
> انا ماكنتش أعرف ان الثورة علشان روك
> انا مش من المعارضة انا مع النظام
> عجبنى كده :smile01
> ...


تعالي هنا انتي رايحة فين

دخول الحمام مش زي اخروجة

انتي في المعارضة 

واذا قلتي لا :boxing::boxing::boxing:

:budo::budo: 

يلا ارجعي في قرارك بسرعة والى حتشوفي ايام سودة :nunu0000:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مش انتي الزعيمة ها وله ايه
> 
> :mus13::mus13::mus13:


*الزعيمة مرررررررررررررررمر:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


مش تضحكي علينة الناس يا بنتي

احنا معارضة جدا قوية ايد وحده

:mus13:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الزعيمة مرررررررررررررررمر:mus13:*​


:mus13::mus13::mus13:

هيه فين الزعيمة ديه


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:​


برافو عليكي استمري بقى

:mus13: هههههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (11 يوليو 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *بيان عسكري رقم معرفش كام*
> ​*اولا الشعب يطاطي غصب عنه وبالامر*
> *ثانيا دونا نبيل عليها اللحمة ولازم روكا تجيبها منها*
> *ثالثا الصوت يبقي واطي عشان الزعيم نايم*
> ...



يا نهار ملحوس :090104~384:
لالالالالالالالالالا يا عم 
انا بشوفهم ...........ولا بلاش هههههههههه
ربنا يبعدهم عنى اشتاتا اشتوت:10E3E4~1105:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :mus13::mus13::mus13:
> 
> هيه فين الزعيمة ديه


*هتييييييييييييييييييييييييجي :mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مش تضحكي علينة الناس يا بنتي
> 
> احنا معارضة جدا قوية ايد وحده
> 
> :mus13:


*عيييييييييييب عليك يا انريكي*
*:fun_lol:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> تعالي هنا انتي رايحة فين
> 
> دخول الحمام مش زي اخروجة
> 
> ...



يعنى إيه انا اتدبست:t9::t9:

 يالهويز يالهويز :big4:
صدقنى يا ابنى انا مش هنفعكم :36_11_13:
صلى ع اللى هيشفع فيكى و فكر مرة تانية
 تسبنى أخرج من المعارضة 
و إلا :act23::act23:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هتييييييييييييييييييييييييجي :mus13:*​


انتي فين يا زعيمة

مرمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عيييييييييييب عليك يا انريكي*
> *:fun_lol:*​


:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> يعنى إيه انا اتدبست:t9::t9:
> 
> يالهويز يالهويز :big4:
> صدقنى يا ابنى انا مش هنفعكم :36_11_13:
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مفيش خروج اقفلو الابواب وحضرو التعذيب الانفرادي

:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:

:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


استمري على كدة يا بنتي

:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انتي فين يا زعيمة
> 
> مرمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> :mus13::mus13::mus13:


*طب ماتيجي احنا نهيج الثورة النايمة دي:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :mus13::mus13::mus13:


*بطل دوشة وركز في الثورة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ماتيجي احنا نهيج الثورة النايمة دي:fun_lol:*​


يلا فكري نعمل ايه

وانا معاكي :nunu0000:


----------



## انريكي (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطل دوشة وركز في الثورة:fun_lol:*​


:t17::1286B2~161:

:15_3_35[1]:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> يلا فكري نعمل ايه
> 
> وانا معاكي :nunu0000:


*لا فكر انت وقولي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :t17::1286B2~161:
> 
> :15_3_35[1]:


*برافو:mus13:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

وبعدييييييييييييييييين
فين الثوار
الثوره باظت يا جدعان​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> وبعدييييييييييييييييين
> فين الثوار
> الثوره باظت يا جدعان​



بصى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى احتجى انتى بس وربنا يوفقك :smil15:
و التزمى برأي جيفارا ( الثوار_ زى حضرتك_ يملأون 
العالم ضجيجا حتى لا ينام
العالم بثقله على أجساد الفقراء) انتى املئ العالم
ضجيج:mus13::mus13: بس بعيد عن هنا علشان عايزين ننام
:smile01:smile01


هههههههههههه​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (12 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> مفيش خروج اقفلو الابواب وحضرو التعذيب الانفرادي
> 
> ...



ولالالالالالا يهزنى و هأخرج برضه :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> بصى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى احتجى انتى بس وربنا يوفقك :smil15:
> و التزمى برأي جيفارا ( الثوار_ زى حضرتك_ يملأون
> العالم ضجيجا حتى لا ينام
> العالم بثقله على أجساد الفقراء) انتى املئ العالم
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا فكر انت وقولي*​


امممممممممممممممممممممممم  :nunu0000:


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *برافو:mus13:*​


:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> وبعدييييييييييييييييين
> فين الثوار
> الثوره باظت يا جدعان​


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مستحيل 

الثورة ثم الثورة ثم الموت

:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> ولالالالالالا يهزنى و هأخرج برضه :smil15::smil15:​


عليكي الحمة

سوف تموتين موت الانسان العادي

اشنقوها وعذبوها واحرقوها في جاز وبعدين 

هتوها عندي وانا اعرف اتصرف معاها 

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


:36_1_11:

:11_9_10[1]:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممممم  :nunu0000:


*هاااااااااااااااا يا واد:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:


:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هاااااااااااااااا يا واد:budo:*​


سبيني افكر يا بنتي

ايه الورطة ديه

:94:


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:​


:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> سبيني افكر يا بنتي
> 
> ايه الورطة ديه
> 
> :94:


*ماشي ياعم فكر:smil6:*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​



استمرى استمرى 
فى أكتر:smile02:smile02​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> عليكي الحمة
> 
> سوف تموتين موت الانسان العادي
> 
> ...



لا و الله :ura1:
هو بعد ده كله فى هاتوها :smile02
ده واحدة من دول كفيلة 
_بعد الشر عليا_:94: تموتنى
ابعد عنى أحسن :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
متلعبش فى عداد عمرك 
:budo::budo:
انا مسنودة :smile01​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> عليكي الحمة
> 
> سوف تموتين موت الانسان العادي
> 
> ...


يا سلااااااااااااام :ura1:
هو بعد ده كله فى هاتوها:smile02
ده واحد من دول كفيلة 
إنها _ بعد الشر عليا_ :94: تموتنى
أبعد عنى أحسن :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
متلعبش فى عداد عمرك
:budo::budo:
انا مسنودة :smile01:smile01​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماشي ياعم فكر:smil6:*​


مش عاوز دوشة مش عارف افكر صح

:scenic::scenic::dntknw:


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> يا سلااااااااااااام :ura1:
> هو بعد ده كله فى هاتوها:smile02
> ده واحد من دول كفيلة
> إنها _ بعد الشر عليا_ :94: تموتنى
> ...


ههههههههههههههه انتي مش تعرفي تتكلمي مع مين ها

خبي نفسك مني يا بت

والى سوف تقوم الحرب عليكي

مثل ما قامت على نيتا وحزبها السابق 

:budo::budo::budo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> مش عاوز دوشة مش عارف افكر صح
> 
> :scenic::scenic::dntknw:


:flowers::flowers:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:​


* هههههههههه*
*انتى لسه يامرنون :smil12:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * هههههههههه*
> *انتى لسه يامرنون :smil12:*​



:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (15 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انتي مش تعرفي تتكلمي مع مين ها
> 
> خبي نفسك مني يا بت
> 
> ...



:beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2011)

ايه هو خلاص بقى مافيش ثوار :smil13:
انا بقى هعتصم وهحتج
لغاية مابقى خضره
ماليش دعوه انا عايزه اخضر
:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (31 يوليو 2011)

*بما ان الميدان بقي فاضي والثوار خلعوا وبمناسبة رمضان بقي انا طولتلكوا دقني وباعلي صوتي هاقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
بدنجانية بدنجانية
لاملوخية ولا تقلية
لغاية مايبانلكوا صاحب
ثكلتكوا مامتكوا كلوكوا
:090104~384::090104~384::090104~384:
*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (31 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


*والشابة اللي عمالله تحتج علي روحها دي هنقيم عليها الحد *
*وتقعد ترش كنافة علي اول الشارع
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *والشابة اللي عمالله تحتج علي روحها دي هنقيم عليها الحد *
> *وتقعد ترش كنافة علي اول الشارع
> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا والله انا هفضل معتصمه كده لحد مابقى خضره​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

ماليش دعوه انا عايزه اخضر :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ماليش دعوه انا عايزه اخضر :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​



كده هتاخدي العضوية ام شرطة 
هههههههههههه

:gy0000: :gy0000::gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000: 


اقعدي ساكته احسنلك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

:close_tem :close_tem​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> كده هتاخدي العضوية ام شرطة
> هههههههههههه
> 
> :gy0000: :gy0000::gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000:
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا مش عايزه ام شرطه انا عايزه الخضره


وماليش دعوووووووووووووووووووه انا هفضل هنا لغاية مابقى خضره بس 
:yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا انا مش عايزه ام شرطه انا عايزه الخضره
> 
> 
> ...



خلاص خليكي بس هتوحشينا 

هههههههههه

:99: :99:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص خليكي بس هتوحشينا
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> :99: :99:​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ماتخفش مش هيحصل حاجه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*يابنتي الجيش فضي ميدان التحرير وال101 بني ادم اللي خدوهم الله يرحمهم مش هتبطلي غير لما روك يبعتلك اللي لابسين اخضر كاكي ويقفشك؟
خضرة خضرة انا تعبت منك اكتر من محاكمة مبارك ياشيخة
:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *يابنتي الجيش فضي ميدان التحرير وال101 بني ادم اللي خدوهم الله يرحمهم مش هتبطلي غير لما روك يبعتلك اللي لابسين اخضر كاكي ويقفشك؟
> خضرة خضرة انا تعبت منك اكتر من محاكمة مبارك ياشيخة
> :close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
> :t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماليش دعوه
مانا ابقى خضره يا اما هفضل كده​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا عامل اعتصام هنا بقا ازاي يمنعوني من تصوير الامن المركزي فى التحرير !! انا عامل اعتصام وعصيان مدني ومش هاخلى حد ياكل ايس كريم  بقا يا اما تخلوني اصورهم !! هههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*بطلوووووووووووووووووووو دوشة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطلوووووووووووووووووووو دوشة *​



:ab9::ab9::ab9:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا عايزه اخضر بقى
ماليش دعوه 









:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab9::ab9::ab9:​


*بتقولي في وشي لا:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا عايزه اخضر بقى
> ماليش دعوه
> 
> 
> ...


*روحي للزعيم بقا:a4:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتقولي في وشي لا:t9:*​



:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روحي للزعيم بقا:a4:*​



:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


:99::99::99:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :99::99::99:​



30:30:30:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا عايزه اخضر بقى
> ماليش دعوه
> 
> 
> ...




انضممت للاحتجاج أنا
وين الحرية؟؟؟؟؟
انا كمان بدي الاخضر ههههه
ميرنا صرنا تنين


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> انضممت للاحتجاج أنا
> وين الحرية؟؟؟؟؟
> انا كمان بدي الاخضر ههههه
> ميرنا صرنا تنين


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو خالص
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو خالص
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​




*هههههههههههههه
لازم أول شي نعمل اضراب
لحتى ياخدوا مطلبنا على محمل الجدية
عن شو برأيك نأضرب؟
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لازم أول شي نعمل اضراب
> لحتى ياخدوا مطلبنا على محمل الجدية
> عن شو برأيك نأضرب؟
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى نأضرب :smil12:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*معتصمييييييييييييييين هنا في الميدان حتى النصر هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا نخضر يا بلاش حاجه غيره ماينفعناش
:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*
ههههههههه
يا هيك الهتافات يا بلا
 *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:
يا اما نخرج من هنا خضرين
يا اما مش هنخرج​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab10::ab10::ab10:
> ​



*هههههههه
موا اوسييييييييييييييي
 و انا بحتج

ميرنا ليكي
عندي فكرة
عملنا الاعتصام و عملناه
خلينا نطالب بالاصفر دفعة وحدة هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصفر مره واحده :t9::t9::t9:
مش هيوافقوا
خلينا فى الاخضر الاول وبعدين نعمل اعتصام تانى
عشان نصفر​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*اوكي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا الأخضر يا مفيش غير كده معنديش
هههههههههه
بدنا الأخضر بدنا الأخضر بدنا الأخضر
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*و انا بحتجججججججججججججج
بدنا الأخضررررررررررر
احتج احتج احتج
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:
اخضر اخضر اخضر
ماليش دعوه ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

أخضر و بس
أخضر و بس
أخضر و بس
بدي الأخضر
و الأخضر و بسسسسسسسسس
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:
انا عايزه اخضر​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الأخضر مطلبي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:
انا عايزه ابقى خضره بقى​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*و انا بدي الاخضر
ما حدا احسن من حدا ههههههههه
بطالب بنزع الازرق عن عضويتي و الباسها الاخضر

بدي العضوية الخضراااااااااااا
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*يوووووووووه ....عاوزين اللون الأخضر بقا هههههههه
الشعب *أنا*يريد اللون الأخضرررررررر
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
مافيش حد معبرنا 
ييييييييييييييييييه
طب مش همشى بقى

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*اومال أنا هامشي؟؟؟
مش عيب؟؟؟
لن نتحرك من هنا حتى تتنفذ مطالبنا و هه دي قعدة

*​


----------



## kaliph (6 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تاريخ التأسيس: 7/4/2001[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المؤسس: فوزي غزال[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المبادئ:-الإيمان بالديمقراطية الكاملة، وبأن كل مواطن يجب ان يشارك في صنع القرار واتخاذه[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]- الإيمان بالتطور المستمر والدائم في عالم أصبح التغير السريع والمتلاحق سمة من سماته[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]-تحقيق الوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي، وبأن جميع المواطنين على اختلاف معتقداتهم يشكلون النسيج الكامل الموحد للدولة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]-الإيمان بدور الشباب الهام في بناء المجتمع وبضرورة تربيته سياسيا واجتماعيا ورياضيا.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الأجندة السياسية:-العمل السياسي حق لكل مواطن كفله الدستور، كما أن العمل السياسي واجب على كل مواطن[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]-ضرورة وضع نظام انتخابي جديد، وذلك بإعادة تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية للجمهورية، وتحديد عدد أعضاء مجلس الشعب بحيث يمثل كل عضو بين 100 و130 ألف نسمة في الدائرة الفرعية الواحدة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]- وضرورة الإشراف القضائي الكامل على الانتخابات[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]- ضرورة تحقيق الإصلاح السياسي وذلك من خلال تشكيل لجنة موسعة، يدخل في عضويتها أساتذة القانون ورؤساء المحاكم الدستورية والنقض والإدارية العليا وممثلون عن الأحزاب السياسية والشخصيات العامة، ورؤساء الجامعات وغيرهم لوضع مشروع دستور جديد يواكب التطورات المحلية والإقليمية والدولية الجديدة، ويعرض على المواطنين في استفتاء شعبي[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]- يطالب الحزب بضرورة إجراء تعديل لقانون الأحزاب السياسية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]- فى مجال السياسة الخارجية يرحب الحزب بسياسة الدولة الخارجية وبصفة خاصة مساندة القضية الفلسطينية والعراقية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]- يرى الحزب أن معاهدة حظر الأسلحة النووية يجب أن تتقيد بها جميع دول العالم بلا استثناء.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أهداف الحزب :-- البناء الذاتي للأمة.- رفض قيم العولمة الغربية.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مبادئ الحزب :-الشراكة الشعبية الكاملة في اتخاذ القرارات.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مواجهة الشعب بكافة الحقائق في جميع الأمور.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]التنمية الشاملة في جميع المجالات.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تدعيم علاقات مصر بكل دول العالم.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]برنامج الحزب :-[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* التركيز على قضيتى العولمة والمياه.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* الدعوة إلى سن دستور جديد.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* التأكيد على ممارسة الأجهزة الأمنية بما فيه صالح المواطنين.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* رسم سياسات دائمة وواضحة.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* ضرورة النهوض بالتعليم بما يضع مصر فى مصاف الدول المتقدمة.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* ضرورة استغلال طاقات الطفل واستثماره وحُسن نشأته.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* دفع عجلة التنمية ورسم خريطة جديدة لمحافظات الجمهورية.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* محاربة الفقر والجهل وإعادة الوجه المشرق للفلاح المصرى.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]* ضرورة النهوض بمهنة الطب وحق المواطن فى علاج متكامل.[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]و يمكنكم متابعة المزيد عن طريق الرابط أدناه[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]حزب مصر2000[/FONT]*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

kaliph قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تاريخ التأسيس: 7/4/2001[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]المؤسس: فوزي غزال[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]المبادئ:-الإيمان بالديمقراطية الكاملة، وبأن كل مواطن يجب ان يشارك في صنع القرار واتخاذه[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]- الإيمان بالتطور المستمر والدائم في عالم أصبح التغير السريع والمتلاحق سمة من سماته[/FONT]*​
> ...



:t9::t9::t9:
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ممكن أعرف شو اللي فوق؟؟؟*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ما زااال الاعتصام مستمراً:act31:
و ازا راحت ميرنا أنا ما بسكت عن حقي:smile02
بطاااااااااااااااااااااااااالب بالعضوية الخضرا ...*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا ماروحتش
انا معتصمه للنهايه
:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

*سبقتيييييييييييييييييني*
*كنت عم رد عموضوع الي و جاية على طووول*
*هديل ترييييييييد اللون الأخضر ههههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخضر اخضر 
اخضر اخضر 
اخضر اخضر
:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

*أخضر و بس
أخضر و بس
أخضر و بس
صرلي سنة بالمنتدى و الله بستاهل اللون الأخضر مو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف ليه خايف عليكم تبقوا ابيضين لما يصفوا دمكم
هوا انا ممكن اتخبط في نافوخي واعتصم معاكوا؟
ولا هاياخدوني انا كبش فدا وتءتءتء يخلصوا عليا عشان تخافوا؟
:bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا بقالى كتير مستنيه
ماليش دعوه واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

whiteeagle2 قال:


> *مش عارف ليه خايف عليكم تبقوا ابيضين لما يصفوا دمكم
> هوا انا ممكن اتخبط في نافوخي واعتصم معاكوا؟
> ولا هاياخدوني انا كبش فدا وتءتءتء يخلصوا عليا عشان تخافوا؟
> :bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
لا لا ماتخفش​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*انا خايف اطلب اخضر يفهموني غلطططططططططط*
*................................................................*
*لالا قصدي برسيم*
*انا عاوز اخضر*
*انا معتصم زي زيهم*
:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا كويس بقينا تلاته​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

*الأخضر و بسسسسسسسسسس
هيدا آخر طلب الي
لو ما تحقق يعني انا ما بستاهلو واااااء
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

*ييي!!!!!!!
اي و انا أحتج
:ab5:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

اه وانا 
:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

*يوووووووووه و انا و انا و انا*
*:beee::beee::beee:*
*:ab5:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا
:11azy::11azy::11azy:


:ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*وانا وانا وانا مش فاهم حاجه

تحتجوووا على ايه؟ 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 أغسطس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *وانا وانا وانا مش فاهم حاجه
> 
> تحتجوووا على ايه؟
> *​




*تابع الاعتصام من أولو بتعرف......
بدنا نصير عضوات اخضريكا هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*اهاااااا

انا بصــراحه لسه معرفش كتير عنـــك

بس ميــــرنا تبقى عضوه اخضريكــــا ليه؟..هى الدنيا حصل فيها ايه؟ :a63::a63::smil12:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *اهاااااا
> 
> انا بصــراحه لسه معرفش كتير عنـــك
> 
> ...



:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
بقى كده ماااااااااااااااااااااشى:act23:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5:


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 أغسطس 2011)

*و انا كمان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ياجدعااان الشباب الي كانوا هنا راحوا فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هوا الجيش دخل فضا الميدان بالقوة ولا ايههههههههههههه*
*يالطيف اللطف يارب*
*ميرناااااااااااااااااااا*
*فيولييييييييييييت*
*يالهوي*
*:act31::act31::act31::act31:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا ماحدش يقدر يعملنا حاجه 
احنا بنريح شويه بس


:ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## انريكي (10 أغسطس 2011)

ترررررررررررررررررررا

انا رجعت من تاني عشان اكمل المظاهرة 

يلا فينكم :999:


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ترررررررررررررررررررا
> 
> انا رجعت من تاني عشان اكمل المظاهرة
> 
> يلا فينكم :999:



30:30:30:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## انريكي (10 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab5::ab5::ab5:​


ههههههههههههه

انتي لسة تحتجي ومفيش حد سامعك 

يلا يلا انضمي للثوار معنا :999:


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي لسة تحتجي ومفيش حد سامعك
> 
> يلا يلا انضمي للثوار معنا :999:



هههههههههههههه
المهم مطالبى تتحقق :hlp:​


----------



## انريكي (10 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> المهم مطالبى تتحقق :hlp:​


وايه المطالب يا بنتي 

:999:هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وايه المطالب يا بنتي
> 
> :999:هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
انا عايزه ابقى خضره ​


----------



## انريكي (10 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا عايزه ابقى خضره ​


ابقي على احتجاجك يا بنتي 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ابقي على احتجاجك يا بنتي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:ab10::ab10::ab10:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 سبتمبر 2011)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسى انضم الى ميدان تحرير منتدى الكنيسه واقف معاكم ضد اى ظلم مع انى شايفه ان المنتدى بتاعنا مش ظالم لانه ممسوك من زعيمنا ومن مشرفين كلهم كويسين بس برضو حاشترك فى الثوره تحيا الثوره فينك يا مرمر من زمان الواحد نفسه يطلع اللى جواه ممكن يطلعه فى ميدان تحرير منتدى الكنيسه


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ابقي على احتجاجك يا بنتي
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


وانا كمان عايزه ابقى خضره زى مارينا


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مافيش فايده
 خلاص مش عايزه حاجه


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

الشعب يريد الشات :ab5: 
شويه صغيرين بس مش كتير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> الشعب يريد الشات :ab5:
> شويه صغيرين بس مش كتير



* اعتصام مفتوح 
الي ان يتم تسلم الشات للش**ع**ب
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * اعتصام مفتوح
> الي ان يتم تسلم الشات للش**ع**ب
> *​



ههههههههههه
ايون

سلميه سلميه :ab5:


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

احنا بنطالب تسليم الشات 

الشعب يريد الشات القديم 
الشعب يريد الشات القديم 
:ab10:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

*لن ولم ولايمكن التنازل عن الشات 
يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر 

الشعب يرد الشااااااات القديم 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

:ab5::ab5::ab5:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

*لسه لامح روك دلوقتي في لوحه تحكم الاداره 
اكيد بيفتح الشات 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *لسه لامح روك دلوقتي في لوحه تحكم الاداره
> اكيد بيفتح الشات
> *​



:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:


*  متحركش من ربع ساعه  :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *  متحركش من ربع ساعه  :thnk0001:
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر :bud:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يستر :bud:


*طيب انا هقوم  انام 
وانتي قومي زاكر 
حتي لو فتح بيفضل مفتوح 24 ساعه 
يعني هتلاقيه بكره طول لنهار 
متضيعيش وقت مذاكرتك بقي تصبحي علي خير 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *طيب انا هقوم  انام
> وانتي قومي زاكر
> حتي لو فتح بيفضل مفتوح 24 ساعه
> يعني هتلاقيه بكره طول لنهار
> ...



اوكى
تصبح على خير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اوكى
> تصبح على خير



وانتي من اهل الخير


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2012)

25 يناير قادم فما ذا سوف يكون؟؟


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2012)

اكيد مش هتشهد ثورة فى المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اكيد مش هتشهد ثورة فى المنتدى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


* :t33::t33::t33:*
*مين عارف*​


----------

